# Inactive Renewal



## Bluegreen45 (Mar 30, 2017)

So I am currently inactive for NREMT since I am not working as a paramedic. I did work for my initial cycle for a little bit over a year as a paramedic and then went inactive went I moved from working as a medic to working as an RN. 

Online it says I cannot renew inactive with the online application. Does this mean that I would be allowed to renew inactive with the paper application? I will actually be working as a paramedic in a few months (friend managed to get me a job). I fulfilled all requirements including the transition class. 

I read the policy and it doesn't say that it limits the inactive status for 1 semester. I hate the term "patient care activity" since I am technically providing patient care in an ER as an RN. 

I mailed my application today so I guess in six weeks I will find out. I am just wondering if anyone had an experience with inactive status.


----------



## Never2Old (Mar 31, 2017)

Per the NREMT:

*Note to inactive EMS Providers:* A return to active status requires skills competency and affiliation with an EMS agency. If you are an inactive EMS professional looking to return to active status, please download and print the *Inactive-to-Active Request Form *and follow its instructions.

On the application, there is an Employer Verification signature box that says, "I certify that the applicant named above is presently working / *or will be employed* upon obtaining active status, with our agency". I assume your new employer can complete this and you will be reverted to Active status.


----------



## Bluegreen45 (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah the issue is that it is seasonal employment so I am not currently working yet and some of the people who would sign the paperwork are on medical missions.


----------

